# Berghoff -- anyone heard of this brand?



## Anonymous (May 15, 2003)

Recently I received a set of Berghoff cookware.  The set looks really nice, but I've never heard of it before?  Has anyone heard of this brand?  If so, what have you heard.  

Here's the stats on the set that I received:

High quality 18/10 AISI 304-2B surgical stainless steel. Inside and outside mirror polish finish. Black phenolic handle thermo knob (Pat.No. DM/054675 150332AB). Stainless steel cut edge cover. Body straight shape with cut edge, and with 5 layer sandwich bottom (Pat.No. PCI/8301/00194). 18/0 Protector good for induction stoves. Warranty card, Leaflet, and Instruction booklet. Royale Elegance - Item No.1117072
Berghoff-usa.com

THANKS!
Krissy


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 26, 2003)

*Berghoff*

I purchased a small set of Berghoff from e-bay because I was looking for a set of waterless cookware.  I like it, but did not get any instructions and have had to teach myself how to cook with it.  I think I would have been happier with a company with some online recipes, etc.  I believe Berghoff has a website, but the last time I checked, it was not very helpful for cooking tips and recipes.  I think if I had it to do over, I would have purchased a better known brand of waterless, like Saladmaster, etc.  In my city, they have cooking classes, etc.


----------

